# Ijssel bei Doesburg



## Bald Patch (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte im Juli mit 2 Kollegen  gerne nach Holland in den Raum Doesburg fahren,um es an der Ijssel mal auf Barsch und Zander zu versuchen.

Dazu möchten wir uns einen Jahresschein zulegen.

Kann mir denn bitte mal jenand sagen,welche Hollandpapiere wir dazu besorgen müssen und wo wir die am Einfachsten herbekommen?

MfG

Uwe


----------



## ZanderKalle (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Bin da auch öfters unterwegs...... für den größten teil reicht der Visspass aber da gibt es auch strecken die man nicht beangeln darf, steht aber alles im Buch was man zum visspass dazu bekommt!!!


----------



## Bald Patch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Schön,

und woher bekomm ich diesen Vispas am Einfachsten?
Ist ja in NL wohl nach Provinzen aufgeteilt.
In Dortmund zum Beispiel bekomme ich nur den Schein für den Raum Roermond.

2.Frage: Lohnt es sich da hin zu fahren, um vom Ufer aus zu angeln?

Uwe


----------



## zanderzone (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Ijssel lohnt sich immer! Is ein Top Zandergewässer!! 
Informationen wie den Fischpass erhälst findest du hier:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
Hol dir aber den großen Fischpass! Kostet ca. 35 € und darfste fast in ganz holland mit angeln!!


----------



## archie01 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hallo
Wenn ich dort angeln wollte (ist nur 20 Min. weg von mir) , würde ich vor Ort in einem Angelladen die Hollandkarte erwerben , dann kannst du relativ sicher sein , das die Vereinserlaubnis , die dazu gehört in diesem Umkreis dir den Zugang zu den meisten Gewässern bringt.Sicher bekommst du vor Ort auch weitere Auskünfte , was geht und was nicht.
Aber in NL würde ich nicht mehr losgehen , wenn ich einen Zander fange , will ich ihn auch gerne verspeisen #h , außerdem finde ich , beim Ansitzangeln gefangene Zander kann man zumeist nur mit schweren Bedenken zurücksetzen , aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## wilhelm (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Schön,
> 
> und woher bekomm ich diesen Vispas am Einfachsten?
> Ist ja in NL wohl nach Provinzen aufgeteilt.
> ...


 

Den Vispas am Einfachsten bei deinem Angelgerätehändler.
Notfalls in Mönchengladbach bei Angelsport Säcker
Klick 
An der Issel kann man eigendlich gut Angeln, kenn mich aber da nicht genau aus.
Du bekommst zum Vispas immer eine Liste von Fischgewässern ausgehändigt wo man angeln kann,diese gilt für fast ganz Holland. zur Information :
Schau hier. Hoffe konnte helfen,
Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## Bald Patch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aber in NL würde ich nicht mehr losgehen , wenn ich einen Zander fange , will ich ihn auch gerne verspeisen
> 
> ...




Hallo,

diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht.Ist es denn grundsätzlich verboten,einen gefangenen Zander zu entnehmen?
Meines Wissens nach trifft das nur auf den Aal zu.

Uwe


----------



## wilhelm (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

In der Regel kannst du höchstens zwei Zander entnehmen, steht aber in den Papieren.


----------



## zorra (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht.Ist es denn grundsätzlich verboten,einen gefangenen Zander zu entnehmen?
> Meines Wissens nach trifft das nur auf den Aal zu.
> ...


 ...verboten ist es nicht wird halt nicht gerne gesehen weil der Snoekbaars der Nr1 Fisch in NL ist...dann fahr besser zum D-Rhein da Intressiert es eh keinen.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte im Juli mit 2 Kollegen  gerne nach Holland in den Raum Doesburg fahren,um es an der Ijssel mal auf Barsch und Zander zu versuchen.
> 
> ...



Hi ich glaube hier findest du alles was du brauchst: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm. Vor einem Jahr war ich da zum arbeiten - schöne Gegend gute Unterkünfte - Restaurant ist schon recht teuer auch das einkaufen im Supermarkt ist teurer.

Viel Spass Petri


----------



## Bald Patch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



zorra schrieb:


> dann fahr besser zum D-Rhein da Intressiert es eh keinen.|supergri
> gr.zorra





Leider!

Uwe


----------



## _Lemmy_ (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hallo, 
Ich habe hier eine informative Seite in *Deutsch !*
Da bekommst du viele Fragen beantwortet; Vispas, Gesetze, Regeln, Schonzeiten usw.http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de


----------



## Hobbyangler1982 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Wie schaut es denn generell mit dem Waller oder Hechbestand in der Ijssel aus? War früher schon öfter dort Angeln, allerdings auf Weißfisch. Wollte es demnächst mal auf die besagten Fischarten probieren...


----------



## s3nad (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

möp möp... ich wurde bearbeitet!


----------



## Marcello88 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

@s3nad :

Ich war früher auch sehr aktiv am ijsselstrand.
Der Laden ist echt top damals gewesen ( 2005)
Damals haben wir hinter "dorado Beach" an der Fähre , in den Buhnen, sehr viel gefangen.

Leider bin ich schon länger nicht mehr dort gewesen - wie sieht es momentan dort aus ? Wo kann ich am besten Zelten ? Wollte nächste Woche mit meiner Freundin ein paar Tage Zelten fahren . Da sie etwas bevorzugt mit Strand und Meer und ich auch sehr gerne in Holland angeln würde - müsste ich ein Plätzchen finden welches diese "anforderungen" meiner Freundin entspricht 

Kann mir da jemanden evtl konkrete links zeigen wo ich etwas buchen kann ?


----------



## zorra (19. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> @s3nad :
> 
> Ich war früher auch sehr aktiv am ijsselstrand.
> Der Laden ist echt top damals gewesen ( 2005)
> ...


Camping de Mars in Lahtum (googeln)... da kannste campen...und dein Freundin hat dort alles was ein Mäddel so braucht.
 gr.zorra


----------



## Marcello88 (20. August 2015)

zorra schrieb:


> Camping de Mars in Lahtum (googeln)... da kannste campen...und dein Freundin hat dort alles was ein Mäddel so braucht.
> gr.zorra




Hey - Danke für die Info ! Leider kann ich auf der Homepage bzw den Bildern keinen Strand erkennen 
Ich glaube um einen Kompromiss mit meiner Freundin zu finden und um Angeln zu dürfen muss ich etwas finden wo es auch einen Strand gibt


----------



## zorra (21. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Hey - Danke für die Info ! Leider kann ich auf der Homepage bzw den Bildern keinen Strand erkennen
> Ich glaube um einen Kompromiss mit meiner Freundin zu finden und um Angeln zu dürfen muss ich etwas finden wo es auch einen Strand gibt


..neben dem Campingplatz an der Slippe ist ein grosser Badestrand...etwa 3Min zu laufen....gegenüber ist an der Lahtumerplas auch noch einer.
gr.zorra


----------



## Marcello88 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Okay - das wäre natürlich ein Argument ! Danke


----------



## Wallerguru (25. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> @s3nad :
> 
> Ich war früher auch sehr aktiv am ijsselstrand.
> Der Laden ist echt top damals gewesen ( 2005)
> ...







Moin erst ein mal,

Ich war im Julie diesen Jahres mit einem Freund zum angeln im Raum Doesburg.
Um genau zu sein hier: http://www.ijsselstrand.nl/de/
das ganze hat uns so gut gefallen, das wir uns dort kommendes Wochenende wieder blicken lassen.


Wir waren beide sehr begeistert, der Platz ist wunder schön mit direktem Wasserzugang und Eigenem Strand gute 50 m breit (siehe maps):m 

Deiner Freundin wird es gefallen und dir auch. Angelkarten bekommst du auf nachfrage beim ceck-in auf dem Campingplatz.

Dann wünsche ich mal viel spaß |wavey:


----------



## Wallerguru (25. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Moin Leute,
Jetzt hätte ich noch mal ein paar Fragen |wavey:


Ich habe mir vor paar Tagen ein Belly boot bestellt (guideline drifter pontoon).
Das ganze eig nur um am kommenden Wochenende 28.08.2015-31.09.2015, mit  paar Freunden an und auf der "het zwarte schaar" am  ijsselstrand Campingplatz unser Glück auf Zander Hecht und Barsch und vielleicht auch ein Waller zu  versuchen.
Das wird mein erster Versuch von einem Belly Boot zu angeln.
Ich dachte ich versuche es mit meiner Jigrute und einer Normalen Spinrute.

Nun ja nun meine Frage hat vielleicht jemand gute Tipps für mich im Bezug auf:

Angeln auf Zander, Waller, Hecht in der "het zwarte schaar"

Umgang und Einsatz mit Belly Boot,


Allgemeine gut gemeinte Tipps ?

Ich würde mich freuen 
:vik::vik::vik:#6

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## jojo2502 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Hey - Danke für die Info ! Leider kann ich auf der Homepage bzw den Bildern keinen Strand erkennen
> Ich glaube um einen Kompromiss mit meiner Freundin zu finden und um Angeln zu dürfen muss ich etwas finden wo es auch einen Strand gibt


vieleicht die falsche Freundin:m
:vik::vik::m


----------



## zorra (25. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Wallerguru schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Jetzt hätte ich noch mal ein paar Fragen |wavey:
> 
> 
> ...


 ....kannst es da versuchen...wens da nicht klappt fährste zum 10km entfernten Rhederlaag drei grosse Plassen von ca.300ha..da wird es wohl besser gehn..die Rutenwhl ist schon richtig...googeln.
gr.zorra


----------



## Wallerguru (26. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



zorra schrieb:


> ....kannst es da versuchen...wens da nicht klappt fährste zum 10km entfernten Rhederlaag drei grosse Plassen von ca.300ha..da wird es wohl besser gehn..die Rutenwhl ist schon richtig...googeln.
> gr.zorra





Vielen lieben Dank für den Tipp.:q
Wie sieht es da denn mit Angelkarten aus, Vispas? weil da am Campingplatz bekommen wir ne Wochenkarte für ein 10er dürfen da aber nur in der Het Zwarte Schaar angeln...


----------



## zorra (26. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Wallerguru schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für den Tipp.:q
> Wie sieht es da denn mit Angelkarten aus, Vispas? weil da am Campingplatz bekommen wir ne Wochenkarte für ein 10er dürfen da aber nur in der Het Zwarte Schaar angeln...


...dann fahr mal nach Drempt zum Angelladen die helfen dir weiter ....das ist ein Mini Dorf und ganz kurz bei...da ich immer den Vispas habe kenne Ich mich mit den T-Wo.-Karten nicht aus.. aber die im Laden wissen es....in der Ijssel geht es auch gut von Land aus auf Zander....Viel Glück und Petri Heil.#6..vielleicht kannst mir mal mit HH weiterhelfen wollte immemal von NL-Rhein zur Elbe.
gr.zorra


----------



## Wallerguru (27. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



zorra schrieb:


> ...dann fahr mal nach Drempt zum Angelladen die helfen dir weiter ....das ist ein Mini Dorf und ganz kurz bei...da ich immer den Vispas habe kenne Ich mich mit den T-Wo.-Karten nicht aus.. aber die im Laden wissen es....in der Ijssel geht es auch gut von Land aus auf Zander....Viel Glück und Petri Heil.#6..vielleicht kannst mir mal mit HH weiterhelfen wollte immemal von NL-Rhein zur Elbe.
> gr.zorra




Okay wenn wir an dem platz nicht fängig sind probieren wir das auf jeden fall, vielen dank schon mal 
Petri Dank!!! :vik:

Was die angellei an der Elbe angeht ich habe auch gerade erst hier angefangen die Elbe zu besfischen... sonst schreib mir doch einfach mal privat vielleicht kann ich dir ja doch bisschen weiter helfen #6


----------



## Marcello88 (27. August 2015)

Wallerguru schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Jetzt hätte ich noch mal ein paar Fragen |wavey:
> 
> 
> ...




Hey - also bis vor 7 Jahren war ich da jedes Wochenende - habe dort meine Kindheit verbracht ! Leider hat meine Oma dort keinen Campingwagen mehr 

Es Liegen jetzt zwar 7 Jahre dazwischen aber bis zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Tote Arm der ijssell um den zwaten schar eher tot. Zander habe ich da nie gefangen. Hechte habe ich dort auch kaum gesehen. Ich habe in dieser Zeit auch nie gehört das jemand dort etwas großes , außer Klodeckel- brassen ( richtige Monster ) gegangen hat.

Wo wir damals gute Zander und Hechte gefangen haben war in der Nähe von dem Camping Platz "dorado Beach" - wo der Tote Arm der ijssell die ijssell kreuzt . Da sind sehr vielen buhnen und damals konnte man dort sehr gut die Räuber jagen sehen. 

Dort ist auch eine Fähre gewesen - weiß nicht mehr ob es die dort noch gibt.

Leider weiß ich auch nicht wie man Fotos hier einfügen kann - sonst hätte ich dir einen Screenshot von googlemaps posten können.

Aber wie gesagt - das war alles damals . Wie es heute aussieht weiß ich leider nicht. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es sich dort zum Positiven geändert hat. Es ist halt ein toter Arm der ijssell und ein sehr stilles - ruhiges Gewässer gewesen.


----------



## Wallerguru (27. August 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Hey - also bis vor 7 Jahren war ich da jedes Wochenende - habe dort meine Kindheit verbracht ! Leider hat meine Oma dort keinen Campingwagen mehr
> 
> Es Liegen jetzt zwar 7 Jahre dazwischen aber bis zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Tote Arm der ijssell um den zwaten schar eher tot. Zander habe ich da nie gefangen. Hechte habe ich dort auch kaum gesehen. Ich habe in dieser Zeit auch nie gehört das jemand dort etwas großes , außer Klodeckel- brassen ( richtige Monster ) gegangen hat.
> 
> ...





Danke dir auch noch mal für den Tipp 
wir waren schon im julie auf dem platz und hatten in drei tagen einen schönen Hecht an der angel aber der ist ca 1 m vor dem kescher abgegangen.
wir werden die hoffnung nicht auf geben vielleicht gibt es ja doch das ein oder andere monster in dem abschnitt.

Allerdings sollte es sich bewahrheiten das dieser tot ist probieren wir es auf jeden fall noch mal an den angegebenen stellen :vik:#6


----------



## Marcello88 (27. August 2015)

Wallerguru schrieb:


> Danke dir auch noch mal für den Tipp
> wir waren schon im julie auf dem platz und hatten in drei tagen einen schönen Hecht an der angel aber der ist ca 1 m vor dem kescher abgegangen.
> wir werden die hoffnung nicht auf geben vielleicht gibt es ja doch das ein oder andere monster in dem abschnitt.
> 
> Allerdings sollte es sich bewahrheiten das dieser tot ist probieren wir es auf jeden fall noch mal an den angegebenen stellen :vik:#6




Wo habt ihr denn da genau geangelt ?


----------



## wowa.krohmer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Fahre am Wochenende auch zur ijssel, werde auch mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## zanderzone (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Dann wirst du fangen.. Die Zander kommen so langsam in Schwung!


----------



## wowa.krohmer (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Dann wirst du fangen.. Die Zander kommen so langsam in Schwung!




Auf dein Wort


----------



## wowa.krohmer (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Wie ist denn die Strömung an der ijssel ? Vergleichbar mit dem rhein oder mit der Maas ?


----------



## wowa.krohmer (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Kennt denn da noch jemand einen schönen Platz ? Oder eine schöne Ecke ?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Dann wirst du fangen.. Die Zander kommen so langsam in Schwung!



Aber auch nur langsam... 
War heute morgen 2-3 Stunden an der Ijssel - mein "Hausstück" war völlig tote Hose. Kein Biss, nix.

Danach hab ich mir mal ne neue Stelle angeguckt, die ich mir im Netz rausgesucht habe - dort gabs dann 2 Bisse=2 Zander.
Aber immer schön, wenn man sich neue Stellen sucht und die dann auch fängig sind.

Insgesamt heute - trotz 2 Fischen in relativ kurzer Zeit - noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Strömung an der ijssel ? Vergleichbar mit dem rhein oder mit der Maas ?



Ijssel wird wohl mittig dazwischen sein. Rhein ist wesentlich stärker, Mass (war ich noch nicht) sieht auf Fotos etc. langsamer aus.

Mit Jigs in 16-24 g kommst du an der Strömungskante ganz gut hin, je nachdem welche Rute du hast...


----------



## wowa.krohmer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hm okay, gut das hab ich dabei alles


----------



## wowa.krohmer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Kannst mir da ne schöne Ecke empfehlen ..? Keine hot Spots..


----------



## zanderzone (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Ich war letzte Woche Samstag für 5 Stunden an der Ijssel und konnte 10 Zander fangen.. 7 Bisse habe ich auch noch verkloppt. Wichtig ist, dass man bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand in tiefen Buhnen angelt. In flachen Buhnen ging nämlich nix..


----------



## wowa.krohmer (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche Samstag für 5 Stunden an der Ijssel und konnte 10 Zander fangen.. 7 Bisse habe ich auch noch verkloppt. Wichtig ist, dass man bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand in tiefen Buhnen angelt. In flachen Buhnen ging nämlich nix..




Werde ich mir heute zu Herzen nehmen, wenn ich welche finde.. Tief im Sinne vom Wasserstand oder die Einbuchtung in Richtung Ufer ? Sprich weite Buhnen?


----------



## zanderzone (27. September 2015)

War gestern nochmal an der Ijssel! In 4 Stunden 29 Zander! Tiefes Wasser habe ich gemeint!


----------



## Zanderprofie (27. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Vom Boot?


----------



## wowa.krohmer (27. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War gestern nochmal an der Ijssel! In 4 Stunden 29 Zander! Tiefes Wasser habe ich gemeint!




Ich war paar Stunden dort am Freitag und hab nichtmal nen Zupfer gehabt ... -.-


----------



## zanderzone (27. September 2015)

Ne, vom Ufer! Ich hatte 16 und mein Bruder 13! Aber es waren auch welche da, die hatten keinen einzigen!!


----------



## Zanderprofie (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hi, welchen Vispas habt ihr? Darf man mit dem Federatie Ostnederland da in Doesburg angeln. Welchen Schein braucht man für Reederlag?


----------



## wowa.krohmer (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Www.visplanner.nl ... Das dunkelblaue ist für alle mit einem großen Vispass zum Angeln zugänglich


----------



## zorra (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hi, welchen Vispas habt ihr? Darf man mit dem Federatie Ostnederland da in Doesburg angeln. Welchen Schein braucht man für Reederlag?


...in Doesburg nicht...am R-Laag schon...mitem Boot darfste auf beide Stellen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Marcello88 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Gibt es iwelche Vorschriften wenn man mit dem eigenen Boot nach rheederlaag aufs Wasser angeln fährt ?


----------



## zorra (29. September 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Gibt es iwelche Vorschriften wenn man mit dem eigenen Boot nach rheederlaag aufs Wasser angeln fährt ?


 ...nur die eigentlichen Sicherheitsvorschriften fürs Boot und man darf aufem See nicht schneller wie 9km fahren....beim Abschlagen von Fischen kannste obwohl Erlaubt Ärger kriegen....da sind viele Holländer ganz Empfindlich.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (30. September 2015)

So ein Quatsch! Sagt keiner was!! Nimm deinen Fisch ruhig mit.. Aber die kapitalen bitte wieder über Board!


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

@ zanderzone , kannst du mir mal nen tipp geben wo da tiefe buhnen sind? also ca die  gegend.. um die fähre rum finde ich die buhnen sehr flach, am eingang  vom toten arm weiss ich es nicht, und in de steeg geht es so ( viele  hänger da)

vielleicht kann man da ja mal gemeinsam losziehen..bin was das jiggen angeht noch nen echter Amateur...


----------



## Marcello88 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Danke ... Ich werde die kapitalen sowieso rein lassen 

Kann mir einer dann mal einen angelladen sagen der in der Nähe von Rhederlaag ist - wo ich auf einem Samstag eine Tageskarte bekomme ?!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Wozu? Für RL kannst doch mit jedem Vispas drauf.


----------



## Marcello88 (5. Oktober 2015)

HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Wozu? Für RL kannst doch mit jedem Vispas drauf.



Ich habe keinen vispas. Deshalb brauche ich ein Tageskarte. Oder wie sieht das aus ?


----------



## Mave (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Moin,
ich wollte übers Wochenende an die Ijssel ein paar buhnen abfischen in der nähe von deventer. Kann jemand evtl was über die bestände von zander, hecht und barsch in der gegend sagen? Oder lohnt es sich mehr es woanders zu versuchen?


----------



## papatrout (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hallo zusammen,

  in der nächsten Ferienwoche möchte ich gerne mit meinem Sohn 2 - 3 Tage in Holland mit dem Boot angeln. Das Boot ist mit 4,10 x 1,6 mtr. nicht das Größte.
  Meist sind wir damit an der Maas bei Roermond unterwegs und ich habe den Vispass vom HSV de Swalmen. Wir waren auch schon paar mal am Hollands Diep, was aber schon bei 3 -4 Windstärken nicht ganz ohne ist.
  Jetzt habe ich mir die Ijssel bei Zuthpen ausgesucht und hoffe dass mir einer von euch weiter helfen kann.

  - Ist es empfehlenswert mit dem Boot dort zuangeln (Strömung, Schiffsverkehr, etc.), oder gibts bessere Ecken an der Ijssel?
  - Wo kann man in der Nähe von Zuthpen slippen ohne das es direkt 15,-- € und mehr kostet (weiß nicht ob die Angaben beim visPlaner und trailerhelling verlässlich sind)?
  - Laut dem visPlaner darf ich mit meinem vispas in Doesburg zwischen Giesbeek und Rha nicht fischen, oder gilt das nur vom Ufer aus?


  Danke für eure Antworten und Mühen.

  Gruß papatrout

  PS. Den Rhederslaag wollte ich eigentlich außen vorlassen und nur den Fluss beangeln.


----------



## zorra (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

...vom Boot aus kannste zwischen Giesbeek und Doesburg angeln...in Zuthpen ist die Slippe meines wissens frei...zum Boot ist die Frage wie gross ist der Motor..da sollte man schon zwecks Strömung und Schiffsverkehr Reserven haben.
gr.zorra


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

Sonic-ak87 schrieb:


> @ zanderzone , kannst du mir mal nen tipp geben wo da tiefe buhnen sind? also ca die  gegend.. um die fähre rum finde ich die buhnen sehr flach, am eingang  vom toten arm weiss ich es nicht, und in de steeg geht es so ( viele  hänger da)
> 
> vielleicht kann man da ja mal gemeinsam losziehen..bin was das jiggen angeht noch nen echter Amateur...



Momentan sieht es echt schlecht aus. War am Rhederlaag und auch dort auf der ijsell . Die meisten Buhnen waren nur 2 Meter tief . Es gab sogar welche die 0,8-1 Meter tief waren.


----------



## Mave (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Ich war die letzten 2 tage an der ijssel bei zutphen und deventer. In den buhnen war nicht ganz so viel los aber immerhin einen 70er hecht nen kleinen zander und 2 barsche.

Vom boot aus geht wohl. Hab da mehrere gesehen die vom boot gefischt haben, aber solltest schon n fitten motor haben weil die strömung ist nich ohne und schiffsverkehr ziemlich regelmäßig.


----------



## papatrout (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hallo,

  vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Informationen. Freut mich um so mehr das ihr mir helft, wo ich hier im Forum eher nicht so aktiv bin.

  Ich habe einen 10 PS Motor am Boot. Er macht so zwischen 20 und 25 km/h bei 1½ Personen und wenig Wellengang. Auf der Maas, wo ich damit unterwegs bin, ist auch rege Berufsschifffahrt und oft gut Strömung. Die großen Frachtschiffe mit Tiefgang sind kein Problem, auch wenn 2 von denen mich auf gleicher Höhe kreuzen. Die großen Sportboote in Gleitfahrt die an einem vorbei brettern sind wesentlich schlimmer mit Ihrem Wellenschlag. 
  Wegen der Strömung will ich ja auch an die Ijssel. Die Maas hat dieses Jahr nur ca. 10 - 20 % von einer guten Strömung. Bei Strömung läuft es gut aber bei dem bisschen Strömung eben nicht.

  Mal schauen was wir machen. Temperaturen sollen ja jetzt richtig runtergehen. Hoffe das schlägt den Fischen nicht auf den Magen.|kopfkrat
  Wenn wir losziehen werd ich euch ausführlich berichten.

  Gruß papatrout


----------



## AndiBN (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin Anfang März mit einem Kumpel für eine Woche in Doesburg auf Zander und Barsch unterwegs. Als erfahrener Rheinangler möchte ich die Bühnenfelder der IJssel befischen. Wir würden aber auch gerne vor Ort ein Boot mieten. Hat hierzu jemand Tipps oder Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank

Andi


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Frag *hier* mal an ob die in der Region auch was haben.


----------



## s3nad (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Die Ecke eignet sich hervorragend für folgenden Anbieter:

https://www.angelbootvermietung-holland.de/

Boote stehen, soweit ich weiß, am Rheederlaag.


----------



## AndiBN (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Vielen Dank.Werde bei den Anbietern mal nachfragen.


----------



## Fishangler (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

Achtung!

 Doesburg sind fast 90% Vereinsgewässer. Brauchst dann auch den passenden Vispass, sonst kommst net weit.


----------



## AndiBN (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*

@Fishangler
Danke Dir. Wollte eh den Vispas vor Ort beim Händler kaufen, und mich dann kundig machen. War ich. Dieser Ecke von Holland noch nicht. Habe auch immer ein offenes Ohr für ein paar Tipps ;-)


----------



## zorra (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ijssel bei Doesburg*



AndiBN schrieb:


> @Fishangler
> Danke Dir. Wollte eh den Vispas vor Ort beim Händler kaufen, und mich dann kundig machen. War ich. Dieser Ecke von Holland noch nicht. Habe auch immer ein offenes Ohr für ein paar Tipps ;-)


...dann geh nach Hengelsport de Reus in Drempt 2km vor Doesborg...die helfen dir weiter.
gr.zorra


----------

